# Question about playing 7-string in a band



## Santuzzo (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi,

Those of you who play a 7-string guitar in a band: does your bass player play a 5-string bass (with low B)?

I am asking because I have been looking for a bass player, and had a rehearsal with one, and while he played well, he had a 4-string, so the bass parts that I had made had to be played one octave higher, and I am not sure if this is going to work, I think in a band with a 7-stirng guitar (with low B), I'd need a bass player with a 5-stirng bass (also with low B).

Dioes that make any sense?
What's your opinion on this?

Lars


----------



## Lon (Oct 12, 2010)

just string the 4 string with BEAD


----------



## Fantomas (Oct 12, 2010)

We play like this, 2 guitars, 7 string BEADGBE.
Our bassplayer plays regular 4 string in EADG. and indeed plays the b parts an opctave up.
That actually forces him to think a bit about the parts he plays, which is a good thing. 

We as a band do not feel that this is a drawback, it actually adds something to the music


----------



## bostjan (Oct 12, 2010)

Our bass player in Khereb tuned G0 C1 F1 C2 G2 and I was in B+standard.
In my last band, the bass player tuned his four string to standard, and I played an eight tuned B+standard+high A.
Now that I'm solo, I'm doing bass parts with a six string bass tuned F#0 B0 E1 A1 D2.

I honestly don't think the tuning on the bass is the be-all and end-all, but I have noticed that lower tunings add more perceived depth when utilized a certain way.


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 12, 2010)

I think it typically sounds less appealing to me than if the bass was tuned an octave lower. Tuning the bass an octave lower really fills out the sound compared to playing the same octave. Otherwise, IMO, a band tuned standard whose bass player is actually playing on his E string is going to sound heavier than a seven string band with the bass tuned to the same octave as the guitars.

I know meshuggah does or has done it. Doesn't sound as good as the options though IMHO.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 12, 2010)

When we played 7s, our bass player was using a 6 tuned to ADGCFA# (personal preference), while we did ADGCFAD. Now that we're using eights with the low E above that, he's playing in the same tuning, and when we go low, he's in unison with us.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 12, 2010)

We need an electric bass version of this:


----------



## kumamylesbear (Oct 28, 2010)

In my band, when I'm on bass and my singer on guitar (we switch off), he plays a 7-string, so I play a 5-string bass (I'd already bought it because I wanted to play stuff by H.I.M. [I was in a cheesy rock phase]). When I play guitar, I'm on a 6-string most of the time, so he uses a 4-string bass. 

It sounds better imo, to have the bass play the low octave unless said octave is not a note that can be heard, but instead one that causes a disturbing rumble in your intestines.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 29, 2010)

Playing an octave lower adds more depth. Since he's in EADG, a good alternative with the exact same tuning is to play the root note + one string higher and 2 frets higher. Here's a tab for example:

G:----2---4--------
D:4---0---2---5---4
A:2-----------3---2
E:-----------------

It sounds very close to lower notes, but an alternate tuning may still be required if he can play that consistently, like tuning to EAEA and just playing on the middle 2 or all 3 higher string at the same times like a bar chord.

A:2---5---7---3---2
E:2---5---7---3---2
A:2---5---7---3---2
E:-----------------
And he can put a capo on the 2nd fret to make that even easier (and subtract the numbers on the 2nd tab by 2), AND if he's strumming on B for a while during a show, he can give the fans some fist bumps until he has to change notes.


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey ZEBOV, you really did add that Brazil thing to your sig.


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 3, 2010)

nope.my band has a bassist who is playing a 4 string in EADG


----------



## ZEBOV (Nov 3, 2010)

MusicMetalHead said:


> Hey ZEBOV, you really did add that Brazil thing to your sig.


leandrob is just FUNNY! I've sig'd him 3 times, but I can only fit so much in my sig.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 3, 2010)

Since we've gone 7 string, all of our bassists have played either 5s or 6s - but we've really only ever had one 4 string bassist anyway.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 3, 2010)

Lower =/= better. I play 5s mostly these days, but I've played a 4 tuned to standard in a band that mainly tuned to drop D and made heavy use of that low D.

That said, it's great texturally sometimes to be playing an octave up in unison and then to suddenly drop down the octave to signify a transition.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 3, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Lower =/= better. I play 5s mostly these days, but I've played a 4 tuned to standard in a band that mainly tuned to drop D and made heavy use of that low D.
> 
> That said, it's great texturally sometimes to be playing an octave up in unison and then to suddenly drop down the octave to signify a transition.



I played a 5 because my guitarist dropped D a lot and I hate dinkering with tunings, but this is essentially my approach. I do not limit myself to playing below or in unison with the guitarist, I play above, below, beside, etc. Playing root notes / same riff octave lower is freaking lazy arse bass playing. (which I may be guilty of from time to time). We were a 3 piece, we did not play metal although got quite heavy.


----------



## Forresterc (Nov 5, 2010)

I own a 5 string which i let my Bassist use for our seven string songs. I know it sucks, but if your going to make an investment into a seven string band, you'll probably gonna want a 5 string bassist. You can get by on a 4 string, but you certainly want the option to play in the same octave as the guitars as oppose to having to play in the same octave as the guitars. 

I mean, thats what you got a seven for in the first place right? more options? if not you couldv'e just tuned 6 strings to B and same with the bass


----------



## Underworld (Nov 8, 2010)

Our bassist plays a 4 string bass tuned EADG and a 5 strings bass tuned EADGC and guitarists exclusively play 7 strings guitars. The bassist is not a root player, he's playing a lot of stuff and grooves and the tuning fits perfectly with our style and our 7 string tuning. Sometimes guitars drop tune to A, but the bassist always keep the same tuning.


----------

